# my new, old chisels



## JimiThing (Apr 28, 2011)

dang! those sell for near 40 dollars (or more) a peice on ebay! great find! i am jealous!


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

Yep, those are lifetime chisels. Very nice find.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

You suck! I mean that. 

What a great find. Now that you have your nice seven-piece set, you can sell the extras on ebay and get you some other tools. Nice looking handles, btw.


----------



## Bill1225 (Oct 31, 2011)

yeah im on the hunt for good hand tools i have tons of contractor type stuff but not many nice hand tools. really would like to have a large enough collection to make a nice tool cabinet


----------



## meikou (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice find. All I ever see at yard sales is old crapsman chisels


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

nice find - old metal is a wonderful thing to come by, planes, chisels, and all. such higher quality in materials


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

I have one or two of those and also the 720's. They sharpen and hold an edge like nothing else. Great chisels. You will love them.

Doc


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

"Nice find. All I ever see at yard sales is old crapsman chisels "

Of course, a lot of those old craftsmans were made by Stanley, Buck Bros, et al. I'd love to find a nice set of vintage Craftsman socket chisels. 
I only bring this up as a public service announcement. I got a vintage 12" Craftsman combo square thats every bit as nice as my Starrett. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if it were made by Starrett. Vintage Sears tools, in many cases, are pretty nice. And since they are often passed over by collectors, they are often pretty inexpensive too. 
Just sayin.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd love to see before pics.


----------



## taoist (Jul 31, 2011)

Congratulations on your find.
I haven't used them yet but a few weeks ago I got a set of eight 2 Cherry chisels, at an auction, for $50.00. They even came with a roll case. You just have to keep your eyes open in your travels.


----------

